# Swap Meet...



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi All,

I wanted to guage interest in CAPE members for a swap meet. I am anticipating having to move in the near future since I was recently "adapted to scale" at my company. I may be here through the summer, but if something comes up, I will have to bolt and there is a lot of stuff I don't want to move. I have a ton of aquarium equipment and hardscape material that I'd like to see go to members who could use it including additives, driftwood, rocks, some small tanks, and other miscellaneous stuff. I should have some time next Saturday, so if anyone is interested in meeting, we can try to find a central location for everyone....

If there is interest, I'll post pics of the stuff. Let me know and I'll make sure to get it up here.

Texex94


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have interest


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a tank I'm trying to set up at some point, so this certainly has potential. I'd like to get a better sense of what your offering though before making any commitments.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If by next Saturday you mean the 30th, it would depend on the time - there are a few things I need to be doing to finish up school. The weekend after that I'm free, though. If we do have a swap meet at a time I'm free, I'd be very interested.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Fell asleep on the couch. I'll post pics tomorrow night.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, it happens to the best of us. By the way, as far as a possible meeting location is concerned--where exactly in CT are you located?


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm located in Colchester, which is a ways from everyone. I'd be willing to meet somewhere in the middle if everyone is game. Anyone looking for some tanks? I have a 29G setup with both hood (wired for 2X55 watt CF bulbs) and the matching stand. Very nice looking setup. I am also looking at getting rid of a 28G bowfront setup with a Coralife fixture.

Anyway, looking at the calendar, this Saturday (30th April) will not work for me. However, next Saturday (May 7) would work barring any potential travel plans for interviews.... I'll load up my truck with all the stuff and let people pick and choose. I'll also be sure to prune what I have in my tanks and bring it to the meet. If people are game for that day, shoot me an idea of where everyone is located in CT and we'll pick a central location.

Thanks!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I am interested, my location is Norwalk CT. Don't mind travelling if it is not too far.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm in Bridgeport, but I can deal with a car ride that gets me where I need to be in under an hour.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Is there a centralized location that people are willing to meet at? Throw out some ideas and I can look into it.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bailin got some nice stuff, seen them with my own eyes  Are you also getting rid of your 60P? First dibs (JK, lol)... I'm also game on May 7... My tank/s will need some nice scaping stones and DW  I'm in Stratford btw...

Just throwing this out as option: Why don't we all meet at Michael's place (Hamden) since, I think, only a few showed up last meeting???


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

I won't speak for anybody else here, but as I mentioned before, I can't go much further than a forty minute drive. From the looks of it, you'll be heading quite a ways yourself to accomodate for the others. If there's such a thing as a central zone for all of us, I suppose it would be somewhere in eastern New Haven County.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hey Bailin, I'll be away that weekend, but you know what to save for me...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in Fairfield... and the 7th is good for me.

Michael's place would be a good spot in terms of centrality for us all, but we should probably ask him first


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Michael.... Would you be willing to host that Saturday or have a location you could suggest we meet at like a park?

I think the 7th should be the date. I'll post pics so people can see what I have.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Would love to see pics in advance. Or a list of whatever plants you've got. Or both.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Let me know if you finalize a date Bailin, i remember you from a NEPS meeting at Neds Fish Factory a long time ago, and you were very impressive with your knowledge of the hobby. I'd be interested in attending but i'll be cutting it close as i'll likely be on a red eye home from SFO.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

I think this Saturday would work, but we need to find a location. I'm going to get some pics up this week. Been crazy busy at work.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Is there a local pond of lake that we can meet at since I we haven't heard from Michael? We could combine that into a swap meet/collecting trip? I know that the local pond nearby my house is already starting have plenty plants of interest. Any suggestions?


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Amanda, 
Is your place an option for Saturday? 

- T


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was told that I need to be in our office on Saturday morning to install new server hardwares so if this is gonna happen in the afternoon, I'll prolly just catch up...


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Folks,

Unfortunately, I will be leaving to go out of town this afternoon and won't be returning until Saturday evening. I get to train some of the people who will be replacing me on how to run some studies for our company. Yeah.... respect for people at it's best. Anyway, it looks like we'll have to reschedule. My apologies tot he group!


----------

